# My girls



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Had some free time to post this, so I did :laugh: 
Cant figure out how to post pictures directly to a post so I just put in a link 

Heres the link to the pictures.

http://frogpondfarm.jimdo.com/photo-album/?logout=1

If the link wont work then copy and paste should :hi5:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Your animals are beautiful! Love that rooster, is he a white leghorn? The goats are adorable, so fluffy!

Don't feel bad about the link, that's the only way I can do it too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...  :thumb:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Cute critters. ^-^
Lucy has such a sweet little face!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

very nice! I love Dolly's face! way cute! is she an Angora?


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Goat Lover 98 said:


> Your animals are beautiful! Love that rooster, is he a white leghorn? The goats are adorable, so fluffy!


He is actually a White Leghorn x Araucana mix.



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> very nice! I love Dolly's face! way cute! is she an Angora?


Dolly is a Nigora, she is a sweetheart 

All of them are sweet though.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice animals. I like the black one looking at the camera. What breed are the black and white ones.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love them! I wish I had more land, I'd love to have more animals


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What sweet girls you have -- and so content looking. I feel the same way -- if only we had more acreage!


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Lamancha Lady said:


> Nice animals. I like the black one looking at the camera. What breed are the black and white ones.


They are Silver Laced Wyandottes, if only they would lay slightly bigger eggs :laugh:, very pretty though.

Thanks for all the nice comments :hug:


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

I just added some of my new bucklings. Though they are not so new anymore  We built them a seesaw in there pen, and they love it. Just now it doesn't tilt cause' they broke it :laugh:

http://frogpondfarm.jimdo.com/photo-album/


----------

